# what games are you waiting to be released 2005?



## dave597 (Feb 19, 2005)

answer the question. thanks.


----------



## Kristjan (Feb 19, 2005)

i dont wait for any games.


----------



## dave597 (Feb 19, 2005)

i see.


----------



## <<seS>>Saint (Feb 19, 2005)

Battlefield 2


----------



## jacob80 (Feb 19, 2005)

<<seS>>Saint said:
			
		

> Battlefield 2



Same here


----------



## kobaj (Feb 19, 2005)

Isnt halo 2 for pc comming out this summer.


----------



## dave597 (Feb 20, 2005)

kobaj said:
			
		

> Isnt halo 2 for pc comming out this summer.


Yeah, that should be alrite, wasn't that big a fan of the original, everyone was like play this cool game, and I was like - its nothing special and stuck to playing UT2k4.


----------



## Sebouh (Feb 20, 2005)

Well the only game i think is the best game ever made, which is Operation Flashpoint, and i am surely waiting for the second one, but i think it will be released in 2006.


----------



## junglist_soldier (Feb 20, 2005)

F.E.A.R. and Black and White 2


----------



## Praetor (Feb 21, 2005)

> answer the question.


No


----------



## dave597 (Feb 21, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> No


Okay, *don't* tell me what games you are waiting to be released in 2005.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm waiting for Halo 2, Matrix Online (it's not out in UK yet), San Andreas....ermm..... Can't remember the rest...


----------



## Blue (Feb 22, 2005)

Quake 4!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah baby! ;-)


----------



## davisct24 (Mar 3, 2005)

age of empires 3. late 2005 damn guys get with it


----------



## Tha Killa (Mar 4, 2005)

Sebouh said:
			
		

> Well the only game i think is the best game ever made, which is Operation Flashpoint, and i am surely waiting for the second one, but i think it will be released in 2006.



Some guy that I know says that its a really good game too, but I don't get it. Its really wierd (to me it is, I played COD, AA, HL, HL2, and others before). The graphics aren't that great (not sure when it was made though). And the game was just confusing.

I'm kind of looking forward to Forza Motorsport for Xbox. Should be something similar to GT for the Xbox, but I think Xbox Live will be available for it. I checked it out at www.gamespot.com


----------



## Jon Boy (Mar 4, 2005)

Age of empires 3 that promises to be a big hit, and the new Zelda (think thats only coming out in 2005 in japan) or so I have heard.


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Mar 6, 2005)

Im waiting for Guild Wars: basically free WoW, AoE 3, and WH 40K DoW EXP. I probably forgot some others, and yes, I know, a lot of acronyms


----------



## andyc (Mar 6, 2005)

halo 2


----------



## robina_80 (Mar 7, 2005)

brothers in arms out soon cant wait and gta for pc


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 7, 2005)

*games*

Final Fantasy 12 for the PS2(yes I love those games)
ANd I plan to start my wait for HL3 and Doom 4(I will be waiting for my whole life for those 2 lol)


----------



## Southy (Mar 14, 2005)

MATRIX Online! March 22, 2005


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 14, 2005)

is that mercenaries game coming out on the PC cuz that looks pretty sweet


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 14, 2005)

*o and*

O and I want to get Area 51 for the PS2, that game looks hot


----------



## The-Llamalizer (Mar 15, 2005)

I left out Battlefield 2. That looks very sweet but it doesn't really count cause stupid EA moved it back to 2006.


----------



## Adam Warren (Mar 16, 2005)

hahaha, doom 3 and Halflife 2 for xbox


----------



## Apathetic (Mar 16, 2005)

Im waiting for Halo2.


----------



## livelife (Mar 21, 2005)

Halo 3


----------



## Southy (Mar 21, 2005)

Halo 3 comes out this year?


----------



## nevinenigma (Mar 24, 2005)

The-Llamalizer said:
			
		

> I left out Battlefield 2. That looks very sweet but it doesn't really count cause stupid EA moved it back to 2006.


Actually it's supposed to be released in either june or july this year.


----------



## reciprokal (Mar 24, 2005)

call of duty 2


----------



## Chibi-Alice (Mar 27, 2005)

The sequel to The Longest Journey. It's called Dreamfall, and I believe it is supposed to come out in the fall of 2005.


----------



## jman15 (Mar 28, 2005)

the new zelda for gamecube. And this sin't a game but related to games, The final fantasy movie (based off ff7)


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm waiting on FFXII but that might be another year (or 2  )yet.  I liked the Zelda games from the original Nintendo and Link to the Past but not owning a GameCube I haven't played the recent incarnations.


----------



## jman15 (Mar 28, 2005)

your missing out crom. Windwaker, zelda fourswords and from the looks of it, this new zelda for gamecube are awesome. A lot of people looked at windwaker and didn't like that they cell shaded it but it fits the game perfectly...and what a storyline! If you actually take the time to play the game and not judge it based on looks i think you would enjoy both windwaker and four swrods. Fourswords goes back to "A link ot the past" graphic and itnerface style. Plus some new stuff obviously. Its a sweet game.


----------



## ben310135 (Mar 28, 2005)

doom 3 for xbox


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I heard a lot of good things about windwalker but I'm not going to buy a gamecube for 1 game, I don't have that kind of money to throw around


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 29, 2005)

SWAT4 (1 more week....ish) and Halo 2, and san andreas


----------



## xDarkWizardx (Mar 29, 2005)

A Link to the Past was an awesome game. I want them to hurry up and make a Need for Speed Underground 3. I don't want to buy a PSP to play NFSU Rivals.

I also want Blizzard to get of their lazy asses and make Starcraft 2.


----------



## jman15 (Mar 29, 2005)

for one game?
Buy the naruto fighting game (the third one)
windwaker
fourswords
tales of symphonia
super smash
metroid prime
metroid prime 2
mario kart
mario sunshine
star fox assault
timesplitters (all system)
Resident evil 4 (if you are a fan, i am not)
paper mario 2
xmen legends
sonic mega collections
mega man anniversary
goldeneye rogue agent (sweet single palyer sucky multi)
The new zelda (shoudl downlad the trailers, AMAZING)
FF crystal chronicles
just a few of the games i enjoy on gamecube, maybe not for you but it hink there is at least a little something for everyone there.


and id rather get doom 3 for pc


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 31, 2005)

jman15 said:
			
		

> and id rather get doom 3 for pc


same here its only supposed to run on medium on X-box  
Plus, why would you want to play DOom 3 on a couch


----------



## Tha Killa (Mar 31, 2005)

Chibi-Alice said:
			
		

> The sequel to The Longest Journey. It's called Dreamfall, and I believe it is supposed to come out in the fall of 2005.



I played the first one, its a long game lol.   I didn't get far in it though, maybe I'll continue that game later on..


----------



## Praetor (Apr 2, 2005)

Seems STALKER got delayed till 2006 now


----------



## Renzore101 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sebouh said:
			
		

> Well the only game i think is the best game ever made, which is Operation Flashpoint, and i am surely waiting for the second one, but i think it will be released in 2006.


woot woot once again, not the best game ever but i dont know its close


----------



## Shambree (Sep 7, 2005)

Im really looking forward to oblivion.Looks sweet assssss.......


----------



## Archangel (Sep 7, 2005)

cant wait for Tomb Raider Legends, SW battlefront 2 for the xbox 
but im not waiting for any pc games to come out ^_^   the one i have waited for.   Falcon 4.0 Allied Force, is already released
Edit: and i think im going to buy oblivion when its released.  but i havnt informed when the release it,.. so im not really waiting for it


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 7, 2005)

i'm waiting for any online DS game to come out.


----------



## flame1117 (Sep 7, 2005)

Day Of Defeat: Source! Comes Out This Month! Woot Woot!


----------



## dragon2309 (Sep 7, 2005)

Welll, by the title you can prob ghuess its not gonna be around til early 2007, or released at xmas 2006 but im seriously awaiting Unreal Tournament 2007, its gonna kick some serious ass. Anyone who saw my thread on it a while back will know what the graphics system on it is like, whew!!!!


----------



## Archangel (Sep 7, 2005)

yes... but screenshots always look better as the game itself 
but still.. itll be a looker ^_^


----------



## skidude (Sep 7, 2005)

Whatever the next Doom or Counter Strike is I'm all over it. Quake 4 looks good too.


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 7, 2005)

the last Doom was a P-O-S

quake 4 looks hawt

GEARS OF WAR ANYONE?


----------



## skidude (Sep 7, 2005)

GhostEye said:
			
		

> the last Doom was a P-O-S



No way man, the only reason you say that is cuz you can't carry a flashlight and a gun at the same time, right?? That is just plain bull. Open your eyes and appreciate it.


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 7, 2005)

no, the design of the game was shitty at best. especially how enemys appeared. I had no beef with the flashlight...


----------



## Pride (Sep 8, 2005)

As of now, my list goes as follows:

*Half-Life 2: Aftermath*/Valve (Release Date:TBA)
*F.E.A.R.*/VU Games (October 18th, 2005)
*Star Wars: Empire At War*/LucasArts (2/2006)
*Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children*/Square Enix (Japan Sept. 13th/North America End Of The Year)
*City Life*/Monte Cristo (January 2006)


----------



## skidude (Sep 8, 2005)

GhostEye said:
			
		

> no, the design of the game was shitty at best. especially how enemys appeared. I had no beef with the flashlight...



Alright, I'll give you that one, it does get repetetive... but still, could you say that it was even a little bit of over the top, gore laden fun, can't you??

BTW- Resurrection Of Evil is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better!


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 8, 2005)

it had some good aspects... but honostly, i want something new and inovative. im tired of the same old FPS.


----------



## skidude (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes yes, but what else can you add that they haven't tried yet??


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 8, 2005)

something other than: Heres a shotgun, run around shooting people with it


----------



## skidude (Sep 8, 2005)

So, whats wrong with blowing someone's head off with a nice old fashioned shotty. That'll never get old in my book.


----------



## tweaker (Sep 9, 2005)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl*

*F.E.A.R.*

*Myst V: End of Ages*

Without a doubt.


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 9, 2005)

im saying, i dont need to spend 50 dollas on doom 3, and another 100 for a gfx card that can run the game. when i can just pop in a OLD game thatll give me the EXACT SAME gameplay. which is why i think doom 3 was horrid. it just had eye candy. which seems to be what most games are becoming, eye candy.


----------



## skidude (Sep 9, 2005)

Very true, most people think cuz a game has good graphics it is the best game in the world, when the gameplay is really crappy. The thing is for me though, I didn't have to buy a gfx. card for Doom 3 .

But, and I don't expect most people to agree with me here, Half-Life 2 is a perfect example of what you are saying. Ok sure, HL2 had great graphics. But gameplay???? Where was it???? I was bored sick within the first hour. And then those lame vehicle rides, the airboat one was stupid, the dune buggy one was ridiculously long. Please, PC Gamer gave HL2 a f*cking 98% (the highest in their history) just because either

A- They basically only judge a game on graphics
B- They were paid off by Valve
C- They hyped it up so much they were forced to give a great review
or D- They loved the original so much they had to give the sequel better.

Oh, and since you didn't like how you had to pay an extra 100 bucks for a new gfx card, I have to pay 45 bucks a month for high speed internet since Steam pretty much forced me to get it.


----------



## GhostEye (Sep 10, 2005)

I pay 20 bucks a month for dsl 

And ur mad about HL2's rating, man, i was furious as how GTA could get a perfect 10. after 30 minutes of running around shooting people and stealing cars, i was bored to death. People dont know what quality is anymore.


----------



## 34erd (Sep 10, 2005)

> Oh, and since you didn't like how you had to pay an extra 100 bucks for a new gfx card, I have to pay 45 bucks a month for high speed internet since Steam pretty much forced me to get it.



Yeah, damn Steam!  What type of retarted name is that anway! I remeber trying to get the demo of HL-2 to play: "Half Life 2 will be ready to play in: 1234 minutes" And I have cable internet lol


----------



## skidude (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, not like that anymore with cable. When I had 56k it was like that, trying to find time to update the games so that I wouldn't miss phone calls. You can imagine my frustration when I found out that I had to be connected to play. That sucked.



			
				GhostEye said:
			
		

> And ur mad about HL2's rating, man, i was furious as how GTA could get a perfect 10. after 30 minutes of running around shooting people and stealing cars, i was bored to death. People dont know what quality is anymore.



I wouldn't say I was pissed. I loved GTA 3, but I thought it was more like a 9 game than a 10....


----------



## flame1117 (Sep 10, 2005)

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh, and since you didn't like how you had to pay an extra 100 bucks for a new gfx card, I have to pay 45 bucks a month for high speed internet since Steam pretty much forced me to get it.


You dont need the internet for HL-2, maybe for other games or deathmatch,(which sucks anyways) so your not really comparing the same things here.


----------



## skidude (Sep 10, 2005)

YES YOU DO!!! Steam needs to frickin update it and "decrypt the game files" which is a MANDATORY thing, and with 56k that process takes like 4 hours, then you have to be online to play it. Before I got high speed, steam was my mortal enemy.


----------



## 34erd (Sep 10, 2005)

And offline mode requires internet which is stupid.

EDIT: You think steam made a deal with cable ISPs?  Like now the ISPs profit is rising 30% but they have to pay steam 10% of their profits... Because that really makes sense you know


----------



## skidude (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya, because steam is forcing people to get high speed, which is why the ISP companies are getting profit. Thus, steam is making money because of their shitty system which basicall forces you to have it. Steam should only be for online games like Coutner-Strike. I bet you Valve is losing so much profit to those with 56k, who just want to play the single player of HL2.


----------

